# Bolt with spectrum they cant get it to work



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

Well 2 technicians have been here one for 4 hrs yesterday one 2 hrs today i still get no signal v53 message and they cant figure it out. Card has been paired, in fact 3 have been tried.
Per what i read on here today EMMS should have something other than zeros but mine has zeros.
All the other seems right like locked ready where it needs be. 
Today the Vox got here and of course it needs main unit. I was hoping it used cable card so we would be able to try with a different Tivo. Anyone know what Spectrum need do on their end?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnk49 said:


> Well 2 technicians have been here one for 4 hrs yesterday one 2 hrs today i still get no signal v53 message and they cant figure it out. Card has been paired, in fact 3 have been tried.
> Per what i read on here today EMMS should have something other than zeros but mine has zeros.
> All the other seems right like locked ready where it needs be.
> Today the Vox got here and of course it needs main unit. I was hoping it used cable card so we would be able to try with a different Tivo. Anyone know what Spectrum need do on their end?


I have an entry labeled EMM CSN: 0x01/02 03/07/18 17:01 and VAL: Y 0x03
Auth: S

Motorola M-Card. Who is your provider?


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I have an entry labeled EMM CSN: 0x01/02 03/07/18 17:01 and VAL: Y 0x03
> Auth: S
> 
> Motorola M-Card. Who is your provider?


under power key in TA i get EMMs: 0

Provider is Spectrum Spring Hill Fl


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

Im guessing theres just something Spectrum is missing here because all else looks right.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnk49 said:


> under power key in TA i get EMMs: 0
> Provider is Spectrum Spring Hill Fl


Sorry, I don't use a TA. I guess you have removed the TA and checked your channels?


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I don't use a TA. I guess you have removed the TA and checked your channels?


I get same with or without TA, its in the card.


----------



## sjsaliba (Mar 30, 2008)

I am in central Ohio and have TWC/Spectrum.
Call this number (Tivo/Spectrum) 877-367-8486.
They may be able to help.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sometimes a card just won't go. When I first got my two Premieres (I have Bolts now), the guy brought two cards and one just wouldn't pair. He had to bring another one the next day. Of course, I recommended if he could snag some extras just in case that w/b good.  He did.

Fortunately, those two cards I ended up with worked for the entirety of the Premieres being used and are now in my Bolts. Whew! Stuff like that is such a PITA.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

shawnk49 said:


> Provider is Spectrum Spring Hill Fl


There's Charter Spectrum, TWC Spectrum, Bright House Spectrum...

They recently combined as "Spectrum," but still have different systems. If you're more specific (also cablecard and TA manufacturers), you may get better advice.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

m.s said:


> There's Charter Spectrum, TWC Spectrum, Bright House Spectrum...
> 
> They recently combined as "Spectrum," but still have different systems. If you're more specific (also cablecard and TA manufacturers), you may get better advice.


Im with Brighthouse/Spectrum in Spring Hill Fl, the TA is Cisco and the card is Cisco
I had them pair it again and EMM had a number of 10, still no channels without the V53 message.
Im close to returning the Tivos and calling DTV. Atleast their DVR has apps and folder play. Spectrums has nothing. No whole home even.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in St. Pete with Spectrum (formerly Brighthouse) ... multiple CableCARDs and TAs with my TiVos. So are you not getting _any_ channels? Or just the SDV ones that require the tuning adapter?

The TA doesn't need to be "paired" with a device like the CableCARD does. They just need to "authorize" it and link it with your account. You can try and pair the CableCARD to the TiVo over the phone (I do this all the time, with varying success depending on the tech you get). Watching the EMMs on the "CA Screen" _usually_ indicate the card is communicating the the headend, but isn't always reliable. For example, right now on my Bolt+ with a PK800 CableCARD (and Cisco TA), the EMMs show 0 but everything is working. What's the "Auth Status" on the "CP Info" page? It should be something like "CP Auth Received."


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

windracer said:


> I'm in St. Pete with Spectrum (formerly Brighthouse) ... multiple CableCARDs and TAs with my TiVos. So are you not getting _any_ channels? Or just the SDV ones that require the tuning adapter?
> 
> The TA doesn't need to be "paired" with a device like the CableCARD does. They just need to "authorize" it and link it with your account. You can try and pair the CableCARD to the TiVo over the phone (I do this all the time, with varying success depending on the tech you get). Watching the EMMs on the "CA Screen" _usually_ indicate the card is communicating the the headend, but isn't always reliable. For example, right now on my Bolt+ with a PK800 CableCARD (and Cisco TA), the EMMs show 0 but everything is working. What's the "Auth Status" on the "CP Info" page? It should be something like "CP Auth Received."


I have same CP Auth Received.
So all the TA is for is SD channels? Then i dont even need that. I get no channels, every channel same message no signal but when i test strength i get 92%


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

shawnk49 said:


> I have same CP Auth Received.
> So all the TA is for is SD channels? Then i dont even need that. I get no channels, every channel same message no signal but when i test strength i get 92%


Not SD channels, SD*V* (switched digital video) ... as opposed to "standard definition."  Over here in St. Pete, only a few channels I care about are SDV, like BBC America. Here's an old list of the others.

If you're not getting _any_ channels (even your broadcast locals, which shouldn't require an authorized CableCARD), something else is wrong. With a paired "CP Auth Received" CableCARD you should be getting channels.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

windracer said:


> Not SD channels, SD*V* (switched digital video) ... as opposed to "standard definition."  Over here in St. Pete, only a few channels I care about are SDV, like BBC America. Here's an old list of the others.
> 
> If you're not getting _any_ channels (even your broadcast locals, which shouldn't require an authorized CableCARD), something else is wrong. With a paired "CP Auth Received" CableCARD you should be getting channels.


So maybe i have a bad Tivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Possibly a tuner issue, especially since you should be able to get your unencrypted local channels without a CableCARD or TA attached. Have you tried pulling out the CableCARD and disconnecting the TA and see if you can see any channels? Or used the signal strength/channel test option?


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

windracer said:


> Possibly a tuner issue, especially since you should be able to get your unencrypted local channels without a CableCARD or TA attached. Have you tried pulling out the CableCARD and disconnecting the TA and see if you can see any channels? Or used the signal strength/channel test option?


I dont have any way to test non cable channels no antennae.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't mean with an antenna. I just meant disconnect the tuning adapter, remove the CableCARD, and connect the coax. There should be some clear QAM channels in your lineup that the TiVo can tune too. For example, over here in St. Pete, I can get NBC, ABC, FOX, CBS, etc. without a CableCARD in the box.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

windracer said:


> I didn't mean with an antenna. I just meant disconnect the tuning adapter, remove the CableCARD, and connect the coax. There should be some clear QAM channels in your lineup that the TiVo can tune too. For example, over here in St. Pete, I can get NBC, ABC, FOX, CBS, etc. without a CableCARD in the box.


No cable card in Tivo just connecting coax i get no channels found


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnk49 said:


> No cable card in Tivo just connecting coax i get no channels found


I think i found some other info on V52 message and being i get no TV with out the cable card and TA i likely am lucky enough to have got a bad Bolt.
If thats the case all this headache they better give me a year free service. Spectrum have been here 3 times for 7 hrs total. Not to mention im messing with it wasting my time for 3 days.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnk49 said:


> I think i found some other info on V52 message and being i get no TV with out the cable card and TA i likely am lucky enough to have got a bad Bolt.
> If thats the case all this headache they better give me a year free service. Spectrum have been here 3 times for 7 hrs total. Not to mention im messing with it wasting my time for 3 days.


i put the cable card back in connect coax no TA i get 92% signal, so doesnt that mean tuner is fine?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Possibly. And the CableCARD is authorized/paired? I guess it's possible ALL of your channels are SDV and require the TA.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnk49 said:


> i put the cable card back in connect coax no TA i get 92% signal, so doesnt that mean tuner is fine?


Well today a replacement Tivo Bolt will be here so will find out if its a bad tuner, one thing i notice is that coax connect on back is real hot, that cant be normal. I mean its near burn you hot. And the M Card when pulled out is very hot too.
The real capper is i went to put Spectrum DVR back in last night to watch Flyers game and the hd died on it had to run it to office get it replaced.
Now if Tivo works today i will be returning the DVR tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnk49 said:


> one thing i notice is that coax connect on back is real hot, that cant be normal. I mean its near burn you hot.


The warmest location on a Roamio is also at the rf connector. Not scary warm, just warmest.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

Verdict is in , Bad Tuner on the TiVo. Wow, Spectrum spent 7hrs here this week on this. I spent double that + 2 trips to the local office. I think TiVo owes me 6 months free. I cant believe they ground shipped a replacement that i purchased at Best Buy.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry you had these troubles, but hope the new one works! If you still have the TA and CableCARD you shouldn't need another truck roll/on-site visit from Spectrum. You can do the CableCARD pairing over the phone.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh man! I'm also sorry. I was hoping it was just a matter of an ineffective CableCARD and that is an easy fix. 

I'd like to see you get some free service time out of it, too, but I'm not holding my breath. Sucks they are sending it by ground. Was hoping for an 'Amazon-type' resolution where you get the new one the next day. I don't know where you are, but the Tivos I've gotten directly from them over the years have come from TX so that should give you an idea of how long it would take.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

And cable card activation was smooth to get premiums.


----------



## shawnk49 (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnk49 said:


> And cable card activation was smooth to get premiums.


Spoke to soon, all works but my NHL channels, they say i cant get those on Tivo and need their equipment


----------

